# Apsel starting to practice for 2013 nsgsdss



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

Putting Apsel in the NSGSDSS Maturity, first picture is of him now, next 2 are of last years Futurity. How do you think he maturing so far,,,, we haven't been showing any this year so far.


----------

